# What Are You Paying for Gas or Fuel in 2019?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)

I filled up my Jeep today at $2.08 per gallon, haven't paid less than $2 yet, but I think there are some discount stations that may charge a dollar something.  I filled up at a Shell.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 6, 2019)

I think she said she paid $2.13 yesterday.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2019)

Check gas prices in your area...https://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 6, 2019)

Use Shell Regular Unleaded in our 2005 Durango and it cost us $1.99 yesterday. Actually, since we have a 5 cent a gallon Shell Discount Card, it cost us $1.94. That's pretty cheap.


----------



## Smokey613 (Jan 6, 2019)

In my area it is around $1.95, closer to Houston $1.60


----------



## twinkles (Jan 6, 2019)

1.96 at bp


----------



## YourFriendlyNeighbor (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm in California and the "cheaper" spots have the 87 at ~2.90/gallon. Prices going up...


----------



## Ronni (Jan 7, 2019)

I was talking to Ron about this just yesterday.  I live on the west side of town.  In my area, gas prices are averaging $2.30 a gallon.  He lives on the other side of town.  There, every station is well under $2.00 a gallon!  I paid $1.77 a gallon yesterday when I left his house.  I've taken to getting my gas on his side of town because even with my various discounts (kroger points etc) it's still cheaper on his side than mine!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)

Filled up my Jeep yesterday at $1.99 per gal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2019)

Average: *$2.31*Lowest: *$2.23*Highest: *$2.79*


CT has high gas taxes. There's talk of lowering the tax but putting up some toll stations which can be so dangerous!


----------



## movieman (Jan 29, 2019)

I am happy to say I paid $1.39 a gallon here in Williamsburg, VA, courtesy of our local supermarket (Harris Teeter) incentive points program.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2019)

Average: *$2.30*Lowest: *$2.22*Highest: *$2.69*

it went down a bit


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2019)

$1.93 at BJs yesterday.


----------



## IKE (Feb 4, 2019)

$2.14 this morning for 100% unleaded.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 4, 2019)

$2.25 last week. Before then, $2.19 and as low as $1.99 a month or so ago. But, we also have a Shell Fuel Savings Card where we get a 5 cent discount at every fill-up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2019)

$1.94 yesterday..


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2019)

$1.91


----------



## IKE (Feb 16, 2019)

Gas here has gone up 20¢ in the past twelve days......I paid $2.34 this afternoon for regular unleaded when I topped off the pickup.


----------



## IKE (Mar 9, 2019)

Seems like gas just keeps creeping up......$2.55 per gallon for regular unleaded yesterday afternoon.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 9, 2019)

It was only $3.09 when I filled up last week.  That’s low for Fresno, my prior fill up was $3.59 about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2019)

Average: *$2.43*Lowest: *$2.35*Highest: *$2.69*


going up


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 9, 2019)

$2.13


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

About $3. We use high test.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2019)

$1.87 on the last fill up a few weeks ago not it's round $2.12


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> About $3. We use high test.



I haven't heared it called "high test" in decades. I hope your engines requires higher octane, if not you are wasting your money. Some folks install K&N air filters and that is a waste as well. The computer regulates the amount of air intake in modern engines and only if you modify the computer would you benefit rom custom intake filters.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2019)

Local prices have been right at $2/gal. all Winter, but have risen to $2.30 in recent weeks....I fully expect to see $3 as the Summer driving season arrives.


----------

